# Rare Old Pocket Watch 'Snapped'



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

One you probably haven't seen before, Circa1620.

The guide said it was by a chap called something like Conrad Rerigser, although I can't find him on the net.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

glug said:


> One you probably haven't seen before, Circa1620.
> 
> The guide said it was by a chap called something like Conrad Rerigser, although I can't find him on the net.


Will it be in the sales forum?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

glug said:


> One you probably haven't seen before, Circa1620.
> 
> The guide said it was by a chap called something like Conrad Rerigser, although I can't find him on the internet


Google on "NÃ¼rnberg Egg" might help get you on the trail. With all the complications and beautiful case this one is a true 'Masterpiece'.


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

This detail, numbered up to 29 is puzzling me, did the calendars have fewer days back then?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, what a fascinating watch! Would be a great thing for a museum!

Really stunning!

Andreas


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Beautiful workmanship - and all by hand :notworthy:

At a guess the 0 to 29 would be a very early moon phase complication? That would be logical at least :yes: especially as there's things like zodiacal signs as well.


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

Mikrolisk said:


> Wow, what a fascinating watch! Would be a great thing for a museum!
> 
> Really stunning!
> 
> Andreas


I should have mentioned, it's local to you at;

www.residenz-muenchen.de

I'm hunting down every interesting watch in town 

Here's some more detail;


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, and all 400 years ago too. Must have been the 17th century gadget watch to die for, and probably cost a fortune then, let alone now....

Casio etc ,so smug with your multi function, make the tea and everything else offerings, try and emulate this today. Time, moonphase, calendar,astronomical and astrological data and all mechanical too. I am seriously impressed and if you ever want or need to sell...


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

This thing is amazing!...But...how do you wind the darn thing up?


----------



## gwf (May 23, 2010)

Beautiful! For whom would a watch like this have been made... and, how many watchmakers in that time would be able to craft such a beauty?

GWF


----------



## glug (Mar 20, 2010)

The watch was made for this chap;

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maximilian_I,_Elector_of_Bavaria

I cannot help with the second question.

A visit to his home is worth the time. So many beautifully decorated rooms and a stunning collection.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

glug said:


> One you probably haven't seen before, Circa1620.
> 
> The guide said it was by a chap called something like Conrad Rerigser, although I can't find him on the net.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

No, I have never seen anything like this one. WOW!


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

glug said:


> One you probably haven't seen before, Circa1620.
> 
> The guide said it was by a chap called something like Conrad Rerigser, although I can't find him on the net.


----------



## Ted (Oct 29, 2009)

I have never seen a watch like this one. WOW!


----------



## Flows (May 7, 2010)

That must be worth quite a bit eh? :notworthy:


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

Hast thou run it?

How well doth it go without a Balance Spring?

Couldst thou present to us Daguerreotypes of the Movement?

Hath it a Balance Wheel or a Foliot?

Stackfreed?

Hog's Hair Regulator?

Iron plates and wheels?

Methought by the 17th Century, glasses were all well established in Watches. This appeareth to have nought but a lid to cover the Dial in the manner of Watches of the 16th century.

What price didst thou trade for it?

So numerous are the questions of so little a work.


----------

